# This Sunday (17th) Leicester



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Short notice I know, but I've just arranged to play at my place this Sunday with MadAdey, and we wondered if anyone else would like to join us?

Beedles Lake GC, halfway between Leicester and Melton Mowbray, at 11:00am
From memory the member's guest rate is about Â£18.

Weather forecast is dry, sunny, about 9Â°, very little wind, and I'll get the halfway grub in.  What more could you ask for?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 15, 2013)

Someone must be up for this short notice game


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2013)

I would have been well up for this but it captains drive in Sunday and I have got to be there! Argh!


----------



## rickg (Nov 15, 2013)

Would have joined you Gary but playing ArnoldArmchewer in the 3rd round of the Golf Care Matchplay knockout......have fun.


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Gary, I'm interestd in this and have just texted my Winter League partner Dave (who you played in the Matchplay at my course a while back) as we're down to play at the same time at my club to see if he's interested in playing at yours instead, should be able to confirm in 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's the trouble with short notice stuff. I had a pm along the same lines as well.
Good luck with your games guys.

Still time for 1 or 2 to be in need of a game hopefully


----------



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Crow said:



			Hi Gary, I'm interestd in this and have just texted my Winter League partner Dave (who you played in the Matchplay at my course a while back) as we're down to play at the same time at my club to see if he's interested in playing at yours instead, should be able to confirm in 20 or 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

That'd be good Nick. We must be overdue a game :thup:

I'll check back here in a bit.


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

Region3 said:



			That'd be good Nick. We must be overdue a game :thup:

I'll check back here in a bit.
		
Click to expand...

All good to go! 

It will be good to play your course again, I played it once about 15 years ago during my wilderness years but can't remember a thing about it.
We'll look to get there around 10.30, see you then. :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Crow said:



			All good to go! 

It will be good to play your course again, I played it once about 15 years ago during my wilderness years but can't remember a thing about it.
We'll look to get there around 10.30, see you then. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's great, I look forward to it.

See you Sunday.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 15, 2013)

Crow said:



			All good to go! 

It will be good to play your course again, I played it once about 15 years ago during my wilderness years but can't remember a thing about it.
We'll look to get there around 10.30, see you then. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well that is a winner then. Look forward to it, maybe get t osay hello properly after not getting to chat at Brampton.


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Well that is a winner then. Look forward to it, maybe get t osay hello properly after not getting to chat at Brampton.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly, and it will be good to see your legendary power game. (No pressure! )


----------



## rickg (Nov 15, 2013)

This is what I love about this forum.......a quick 4 ball arranged in next to no time between some really good guys........and MadAdey!!  :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 15, 2013)

rickg said:



			This is what I love about this forum.......a quick 4 ball arranged in next to no time between some really good guys........and MadAdey!!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Love you too Rick.....


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 15, 2013)

This is why I love the forum. GOing down to my sisters near Gary for the weekend so I thought I would drop him a message this afternoon. Now I have a 4-ball arranged for Sunday morning.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2013)

If anyone fancies a game and couldn't make this week I can arrange something most Sundays if you want to drop me a message. Proper greens and tees all year round.

I've been told the carvery is decent too if we played early enough to finish around dinner time.


----------



## wheyward (Nov 15, 2013)

Would definitely be up for this at some point, I'm in North Northamptonshire and so not a million miles away, the course looks great. Shame you filled your 4ball this weekend so quickly. Have fun and keep us posted with future plans.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2013)

wheyward said:



			Would definitely be up for this at some point, I'm in North Northamptonshire and so not a million miles away, the course looks great. Shame you filled your 4ball this weekend so quickly. Have fun and keep us posted with future plans.
		
Click to expand...

Will do, thanks.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you get the range tokens from the shop or do you pay in the range?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Do you get the range tokens from the shop or do you pay in the range?
		
Click to expand...

From the pro shop Adey.


----------



## rickg (Nov 16, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Do you get the range tokens from the shop or do you pay in the range?
		
Click to expand...

They're just putting the finishing touches to the range extension for your visit!! :rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			They're just putting the finishing touches to the range extension for your visit!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That is actually a very good point!

Our range isn't a constant length. It is shorter the further left you go. Adey, if you want to hit any longer clubs, please either aim diagonally or use one of the bays at the far end of the range.

Although they're slightly limited distance balls, according to Google Earth the left side of the range is only 180yds. Beyond that is the first fairway! Please don't kill any of my club members!


----------



## SGC001 (Nov 16, 2013)

What are the chances of a Saturday there sometime?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			What are the chances of a Saturday there sometime?
		
Click to expand...

Not great I'm afraid as Saturday is our competition day. Every now and then we have a Saturday with no comp, I'll let you know when that happens :thup:


----------



## Crow (Nov 16, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Do you get the range tokens from the shop or do you pay in the range?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? What's this range thing you speak of? 

Do you mean tokens for the coffee machine?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			That is actually a very good point!

Our range isn't a constant length. It is shorter the further left you go. Adey, if you want to hit any longer clubs, please either aim diagonally or use one of the bays at the far end of the range.

Although they're slightly limited distance balls, according to Google Earth the left side of the range is only 180yds. Beyond that is the first fairway! Please don't kill any of my club members! 

Click to expand...

many years ago the bloke out of the shop did come to me and requested I stop hitting my driver because people on the first had been complaint about golf flying over their heads..............


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 17, 2013)

Only just spotted this thread! Hope you had a great time. We should sort a mini meet soon.


----------



## SGC001 (Nov 17, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not great I'm afraid as Saturday is our competition day. Every now and then we have a Saturday with no comp, I'll let you know when that happens :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ta, I only get 1 in 3 weekends off so if it fits, it might be a nice option to switch too as a Saturday seems to be the best day for arranging games.

OK without handicaps? One of us is a member somewhere.

If we're only a 2 ball (likely) I'm sure you and a n other would be welcome to join us or make a 2nd fourball up otherwise.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Adey, Nick and Dave for coming over, I hope you enjoyed the course.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes I did mate it was in fantastic condition. It was a pleasure to watch someone hitting their irons as good as that, what was your GIR today. I especially enjoyed though the greens, I thought they where fantastic


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Thanks Adey, Nick and Dave for coming over, I hope you enjoyed the course. 

Click to expand...

Certainly did Gary, course in fine condition and the play was a pleasure to watch!

We've just had a lesson in iron play and our backsides handed to us on a plate.

I see your usual modesty in your post so I'll give the scores.

Gary and Adey beat me and Dave 6 and 5, that may sound like we had a shocker but the reality was we were steamrollered by two guys on top form, if Adey was correct then they were 5 under gross for 18.
Gary's laser-like accuracy with his irons continued from yesterday and he hit all 9 GIR on the font 9 and finished with a PB 70 gross, great scoring Gary!
We rarely had a sniff at a hole and when we did one of them would roll in a long putt to kill any hope.
To illsutrate this I'll describe the 10th, three of us away on the fairway and for once Gary missed the short stuff and found his ball about three inches off the ground in the scrub, still managed to get a good strike that would probably have found the green again had it not hit a tree, me and Adey put our seconds on the middle of the green, Gary had a quick check with his laser and stiffed his third to 2 feet for par! Adey then rolled in a 25 footer for birdie so on a hole where I felt hopeful after the tee shots I was now looking to hole a similar 25 footer for half, needless to say I didn't.

Great play guys, really enjoyed it!  :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 17, 2013)

Crow said:



			Certainly did Gary, course in fine condition and the play was a pleasure to watch!

We've just had a lesson in iron play and our backsides handed to us on a plate.

I see your usual modesty in your post so I'll give the scores.

Gary and Adey beat me and Dave 6 and 5, that may sound like we had a shocker but the reality was we were steamrollered by two guys on top form, if Adey was correct then they were 5 under gross for 18.
Gary's laser-like accuracy with his irons continued from yesterday and he hit all 9 GIR on the font 9 and finished with a PB 70 gross, great scoring Gary!
We rarely had a sniff at a hole and when we did one of them would roll in a long putt to kill any hope.
To illsutrate this I'll describe the 10th, three of us away on the fairway and for once Gary missed the short stuff and found his ball about three inches off the ground in the scrub, still managed to get a good strike that would probably have found the green again had it not hit a tree, me and Adey put our seconds on the middle of the green, Gary had a quick check with his laser and stiffed his third to 2 feet for par! Adey then rolled in a 25 footer for birdie so on a hole where I felt hopeful after the tee shots I was now looking to hole a similar 25 footer for half, needless to say I didn't.

Great play guys, really enjoyed it!  :thup:

Click to expand...

Cheers nick, me and Gary did have a good one between us. Enjoyed the company and was great having a game with you. Will have to do it again sometime when I get back from America :cheers:


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Cheers nick, me and Gary did have a good one between us. Enjoyed the company and was great having a game with you. Will have to do it again sometime when I get back from America :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely be up for that mate! :cheers:


----------

